# Senior Fixies?



## Gene Kahn (Jan 17, 2008)

Is there anyone in New York City OVER 50 who rides a fixed gear - and every
day? What about OVER 60? Is that even possible?

tell me.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm not in NYC; I'm in Hartford (which don't hardly compare, I know). I commute to work every day (except the really snowy or icy ones) on fixed-gear bikes. I'm 60. So I'd say it's at least possible that somebody over 60 rides a fixie every day in the city. Given the size of NYC, I'd say it's pretty damn likely. I'll bet you'll get a reply from one of them soon.

And who you callin' "senior," kid?


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*possible?*



Gene Kahn said:


> Is there anyone in New York City OVER 50 who rides a fixed gear - and every day? What about OVER 60? Is that even possible? tell me.


I'm 50 and commute and do hilly double centuries on fixed gear. Possible? Why would it not be possible? I am in California, though, where all things are possible. ;-)


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I cant see why there wouldn't be.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm 50, I ride SS every day, but I could switch to the fixie side with no trouble. Maybe Texans are tougher than Noo Yawkers. 

And 50, ain't "senior" !


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I intend to keep riding the FG at least til I'm 90. I'm 56 now and I'm in L.A.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

53 years old and ride fixed daily in Dallas/Fort Worth.....


----------



## Gene Kahn (Jan 17, 2008)

*Words From the Ancient One...*

***My post was sarcastic, an attempt to draw out anyone out there in my
situation. I've been riding a bike all my life, since my teens, all fancy Italian
racing types. Got into fixed gear over two yrs ago, now have three and it has
all but taken over my life. Eventually mastered a track stand, along with
skid or skip stops. I watch YouTube videos of bike stunts like it was
porn.

Other than coffee this has become all but an addiction.
I expect to turn 64 at the end of this week, and find that I see nothing but
20-year olds out there on the streets of NYC - where I ride daily in traffic
messenger style, fast, nimble, aggressive. (Tho I do not run over old
ladies and keep out of trouble with cars).

I guess I just wanted to know if I was not totally " the only one." 

B e nice to hear fr you again.

Gene


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I often feel like I'm the only old guy on the FG on the streets of Hollywood and Silverlake. But no one else knows and can tell the difference since my balding gray hair is under the helmet. With that, I can easily blend in with all the 16 year old FG and SS riders....LOL...


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Gene Kahn said:


> I expect to turn 64 at the end of this week
> I guess I just wanted to know if I was not totally " the only one."



Go , Gene! 

I'm one of the oldest guys in my riding crew, but once we're on the bikes, we're all kids again.

Happy birthday and happy riding!


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*same here*



roadfix said:


> I often feel like I'm the only old guy on the FG on the streets of Hollywood and Silverlake. But no one else knows and can tell the difference since my balding gray hair is under the helmet. With that, I can easily blend in with all the 16 year old FG and SS riders....LOL...


Except for a couple of youts riding some hipster things a couple of miles around the fashionable area of town here, I've never seen someone else on a fixed gear anywhere in the central valley of California. Never.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I get Medicare in four months and I ride a fixed pretty regularly.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Gene Kahn said:


> I've been riding a bike all my life, since my teens, all fancy Italian
> racing types. Got into fixed gear over two yrs ago, now have three and it has
> all but taken over my life. Eventually mastered a track stand, along with
> skid or skip stops.
> ...


Happy birthday, Gener.

I don't do the skids and skips, and my trackstand is pathetic, but I do enjoy riding the FG. I built up my first one about 12 years ago.

Not sure I qualify as a true addict, as I still consider the FG the wrong tool for some kinds of rides. For longer hilly rides on the weekend, I take the road bike. But for the relatively flat commute, the errands around town, or a moderately hilly route when I only have time for a short one, can't beat the fixies.

I am, however, definitely addicted to espresso.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I just turned 67 and I ride a fixed gear all the time.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Double 6 here and I ride fixed often, meaning several days a week. I typically do my longer rides (50+ miles) on my geared bike(s), although I occasionally do a long ride fixed. Age is not a factor.


----------



## Mattman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Thanks you guys make me feel like a pup*

I'm 47 and I've been riding fixed since before it was so cool, not way before, but before.
I work at a university and commute to work frequently on a fixie. At one time I think I was about the only one on campus riding fixed, that has sure changed. I enjoy going for rides with some of the students and I've had the opportunity to help several build or convert their first fixies. I ride other bikes too, but I really like the elegant simplicity of a fixed bike.

I feel pretty old sometimes riding with college kids, thanks for putting some good perspective on that for me.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Where I'm at, I don't think I've seen a single person older than 25 riding fixed or SS--usually all tattooed up wearing wife beaters. Thought I was one of the older guys at 33. I hope to be riding fixed well into my 60's. I've got a lot of respect for you guys still riding at your age.


----------



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

*55 in two months and I ride fixed gear*

I ride a fixed gear road bike for winter training up here in the wet PNW. Every Saturday our winter training rides consistent of 5-12 fixers with the remaining 10-20 riders on wimpy coaster bikes. Sometimes the fixers out number the coaster guys. 
Doing the winter fixer thing for 13+ years and averaging 55-75 miles/1500-2500 feet per ride on the weekends with a few 40 mile work commutes every month. The coaster guys can really put the hurt to us on the flats but our riding terrain is very conducive to sprints & power type fixed gear road riding with lots of rolling hills. Winters are cold and wet so the fixer is the perfect tool.....less maintenance, we stay warm because we are always pedaling (full fenders are required), and the normal summer riding routes are completely different when you hit them on a fixer with a 42x16.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Gene Kahn: * What about OVER 60? Is that even possible?*

Do you really think that riding a fixed bike is that special? Just so that you understand, there are many places in the world where old folks, who can barely move, ride fixed bikes.


----------



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

serious said:


> Gene Kahn: * What about OVER 60? Is that even possible?*
> 
> Do you really think that riding a fixed bike is that special? Just so that you understand, there are many places in the world where old folks, who can barely move, ride fixed bikes.


I do. 
I ride and race road, CX and MTB...but none of them offer the connection to the bike that a fixed gear road bike offers..to me IMHO.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

OffRoadRoadie: *I ride and race road, CX and MTB...... but none of them offer the connection to the bike that a fixed gear road bike offers*

Fine, but the OP asked if it is possible to ride fixed over 60. If you are used to riding a fixed bike, it is as easy as any other bike. Getting used to riding a fixed, does not amount to being special in any way.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

David Loving said:


> I just turned 67 and I ride a fixed gear all the time.





onlineflyer said:


> Double 6 here and I ride fixed often, meaning several days a week. I typically do my longer rides (50+ miles) on my geared bike(s), although I occasionally do a long ride fixed. Age is not a factor.


Just because one is over 60 doesn't mean you can't do what the young one's do! Riding is riding, regardless of age. Just get on your bike and ride, and forget about age.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*benefits*

Something else to think about if that riding fixed, especially on big hills, gets your whole body involved in the workout, back, abs, shoulders, arms, too, which is good for fighting age related atrophy. I don't like the gym, so this is my upper body workout, too.



onlineflyer said:


> Just because one is over 60 doesn't mean you can't do what the young one's do! Riding is riding, regardless of age. Just get on your bike and ride, and forget about age.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

serious said:


> OffRoadRoadie: *I ride and race road, CX and MTB...... but none of them offer the connection to the bike that a fixed gear road bike offers*
> 
> Fine, but the OP asked if it is possible to ride fixed over 60. If you are used to riding a fixed bike, it is as easy as any other bike. Getting used to riding a fixed, does not amount to being special in any way.





> Do you really think that riding a fixed bike is that special? Just so that you understand, there are many places in the world where old folks, who can barely move, ride fixed bikes.


Mr. Serious, don't be so serious ;-) Did you read the rest of the (2-month-old) thread, or just the title? The exchanges above already established that lots of us "oldsters" ride fixed, and the OP (who is 64) acknowledged that the original question was meant sarcastically He only asked because where he lives (NYC), FG riding seems to be largely (though obviously not exclusively) the province of 20-something hipsters.


----------



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

serious said:


> OffRoadRoadie: *I ride and race road, CX and MTB...... but none of them offer the connection to the bike that a fixed gear road bike offers*
> 
> Fine, but the OP asked if it is possible to ride fixed over 60. If you are used to riding a fixed bike, it is as easy as any other bike. Getting used to riding a fixed, does not amount to being special in any way.


Sure it's possible! It's still a bike with two wheels and pedals......isn't that what most of us learn to ride when we're kids?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I am not in NYC - not that there's anything wrong with that - I love NYC, feels like a hometown to me - I'm 67 and I ride a fixed, weather permitting (never rode in the rain on purpose) but today is all ice and everything is closed. Do they make tires with ice studs?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

David Loving said:


> Do they make tires with ice studs?


They do, indeed. But if you never even rode in the rain on purpose you'd not likely enjoy them ;-)


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Just askin' :thumbsup:


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*figured that*



David Loving said:


> Just askin' :thumbsup:


You got ice all the way down there south of Big D? That's nasty. We have a ton of snow on the ground here in Connecticut, but we're used to it, sort of. Well, not used to this much, really; this is getting a little old. I commute year-round (on fixies) except when there's excessive frozen stuff on the ground. I haven't ridden since before Christmas, and I don't think I will again until sometime in March. It's a good thing snow-shoveling is decent aerobic exercise ;-)


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JCavilia said:


> You got ice all the way down there south of Big D? That's nasty. We have a ton of snow on the ground here in Connecticut, but we're used to it, sort of. Well, not used to this much, really; this is getting a little old. I commute year-round (on fixies) except when there's excessive frozen stuff on the ground. I haven't ridden since before Christmas, and I don't think I will again until sometime in March. It's a good thing snow-shoveling is decent aerobic exercise ;-)



There is a layer of ice underneath the snow...Not fun around north Texas

My dog likes it


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm 30. When I'm 60, I'll be twice as strong on my fixie ... that's just math.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

My Medicare kicks in on March 1. Last Monday I rode my fixed north on PCH to Seal Beach from Huntington Beach to have breakfast at a great, funky restaurant right on the beach. I then went south to Newport Beach's Back Bay - a clockwise loop with some moderate climbs. Then back home. Total 45 miles and it was just spectacular. Sorry for all you folks out there in the rest of these here United States, but we've had a warm and sunny January.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

We usually get this ice this time of year. I think it's about 12 tonight. Last year it snowed. We're going on two days of all the schools and offices closed. It's like house arrest! Ain't this global warming great?


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Richard said:


> Sorry for all you folks out there in the rest of these here United States, but we've had a warm and sunny January.


You might have warm, sunny weather but you're missing out on that full body workout, as JCavila pointed out. Just got done shoveling out my drive and front walk in NW Ohio, I fell like I took 12 rounds of body punches in a heavy-weight fight.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> There is a layer of ice underneath the snow...Not fun around north Texas
> 
> My dog likes it


Gorgeous dog Dave. We got dumped on overnight. I expected the snow to be light and fluffy. No way. It was wet and heavy, which was surprising, given the temp was so low.


----------



## jmchapple (Feb 8, 2007)

*Fixed in NC*

i'll be 36 in a month and ride fixed often along with road and cx. started about 4 years ago and quickly fell in love with it.


----------



## Thom H (Aug 25, 2009)

I am just a kid of 59 and have been riding about 1/3-1/2 miles fixed since 1967ish. I never have learned any parlor tricks , skidding cost $ and I can track stand, but don't see why. Still race on the track when I can, do all my TT fixed (unless there is a huge hill) and race cross on a single speed. Fixed mtb and cross are a little over the top for me.


----------



## fujibob (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm 57 and ride about 20 to 30 miles a day in the flat central valley of California...the only hills we have here are the Highway 99 overpasses!
Big freeze predicted tonight with some snow possible; haven't had snoe here since the '70's.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

fujibob said:


> I'm 57 and ride about 20 to 30 miles a day in the flat central valley of California...the only hills we have here are the Highway 99 overpasses!
> Big freeze predicted tonight with some snow possible; haven't had snoe here since the '70's.


Where about in the central valley? I used to live in Modesto back in the late 60s - early 70s. I can't envision snow in the valley. I do remember cutting my lawn in late Dec and early Jan.


----------



## fujibob (Aug 7, 2010)

onlineflyer,
I live in the big metropolis of Atwater. I lived in Modesto from '69 'til '73 then moved to San Luis Obispo for college. Still have family up there and even ride there on occasion [about 50 miles one way for the best route I;ve worked out].
Downey and MJC grad...
And the lawn is growing. Turned out to be a beautiful day today with a high of about 57.


----------



## frmrench (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm 55 and ride a fixie at least 2x/week between road rides. I try to pick flat-ish routes, but there are always some hills in my area. If I lived in NYC with all the flats and Central Park, I think I'd do most of my riding on a fixie.....with a nice high gear ratio!


----------

